# is my 2.5 gallon RCS tank ok?



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,

So, i used to only have 2 amano shrimps, and a few mts in the tank, along with driftwood, black sand, alot of java moss, and floating plants. I have just added about 50 juvenile red chery shrimps, a few of them are adults, and a few of them are "ninjas?". I have put an air bubler and attached a little sponge on its output. I dont see room for a filter here anyways, the tank is too small. They look fantastic in it though, as if it could work out.

1) Am i ok for a few months untill i can create a 10 gallon setup? Or do i seriouly need to consider a 5 gallon (not sure i have space yet). I preffer using the 2.5 gallon.
2) What do i feed the juvenile red chery shrimps? Will alga wafer be ok? I also have SuperBac from Big Al, which is supposed to be live beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

50 Shrimps is quite alot. Do you still have the amanos in there? When the baby RCS molt, they will certainly be good food for the amanos.
Depending on how you setup the tank, If there are lots of hidden spaces. You might get by as that's about the max you can go. Otherwise, the shrimps will die until you reach a certain number where it won't be over populated in that small area.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

So i need a 5 gallon? Amanos will be out in about a month from now.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Cherries are pretty resilient, they don't need a large tank. But if you ever want to get into any fancier shrimp, it might be useful to have a larger tank already prepared rather than constantly upgrading.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, I am not planing on any CRS or fancy shrimps for my smaller tanks. The amanos should be temporary, i figure about 1 to 1.5 months. So 50 chery shrimps with 2 amano shrimps in a 2.5 gallon tank now, can they make it for a month? Or do i absolutely need the 5 gallon tank. I preffer not to if i can make it without it. I dont want the amanos eatign the little cherry shrimps though when they are changing skins, so not sure what to do about that.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

ok, i got a 5.5 gallon tank. it will be the same population. Question: Do i really need to put my Aquaclear 20 filter, or is a double sponge driven by air (the one shown in CRS 101 thread) enough? The Double Sponge could be used as prefilter for the AC20, but i am thinking maybe it wont be necessary for this size tank, even with the large population. What do you guys think. I would only have space to put the AC20 on its side, so it wouldnt be very pretty.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

A simple air sponge filter will do as long as you don't do any thing drastic. Just make sure your new tank doesn't go into a cycle. That's the important thing.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey, it was a good thing you switched to a 5.5 gal.

Keep in mind that adding 50 rcs juvies at once is very demanding on your tank's eco system and you might get an ammonia/no2/3 spike.

Here's what I would do if I were you.

-Give the tank atleast 12 hours of light per day (photosynthesis) so the plants can remove no3 and produce o2.
-add the bacteria
-do 10% w/c twice per week.
-feed very little and remove after 1 hour ( your tank is very valnurable right now as it isn't establish)
-you don't need filter, just the bubbler
-have losts of java moss and floating plats, duck weed.
-as soon as you notice any deaths then add filter.
-make sure to test your water often, it's likely you'll get spikes.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey CrystelMethShrimp,

thanks for the tips. Indeed, i checked this evening, and the Amonia was 0 (or max .25ppm), but nitrite was .25 ppm, which wasnt the case for the 2.5 gallon tank. I added more bacteria (superbac) and some pothos plants (roots in the water only), and now the nitrite is back to 0, but the Amonia is either 0 or .25 ppm. I guess no feeding them tonight. The plants i have are java moss, java fern, taiwan moss, green bacopa, duckweed, water letuce and amazon frogbit, but also have the roots of Cypress and pothos in there, which may be doing most of the work actually.

you mentioned if i have deaths to add the filter, just curious what the filter will do actually for a shrimp tank, other than add some media for bacteria?

Last night when i put them in the new tank, they were jumping everywhere and restless, tonight they are very quiete.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes the purpose of the filter is for bacteria to have a medium to breed on. 
Without it your nitrifying bacteria can't process the ammonia fast enough.

Substrate, rock, wood, anything porous are good excellent, I would also add media (filter media, sponge, ect) anything with established bacteria directly into your tank. It may not look the best but it'll help speed up the process.

If your comfortable using a heater to main 25-26 degrees, this will also help greatly but at a risk.


----------

